# Albert Semionovich Leman (1915 - 1998)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Russian Soviet composer, among whose students was Sofia Gubaidulina.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

*







*

*ALBERT SEMYONOVICH LEMAN (1915-1998)*


----------

